# Amateur Self Portrait



## Casey.

Please give me feedback. I love photography and even though I'm a beginner with just a simple digital camera, that doesn't stop me.






Please Note: I do see the piece of clothing in the bottom left corner. This is a completely un-edited picture.


----------



## Frequency

Your eye looks very lively; but my personal suggestion is that either you include the whole half of the face or isolate that corner of the face which shows eye but not nose up to its tip; this can be trimmed that way

Regards


----------



## Casey.

I refrained from doing the whole half because recently I was involved in a car accident and my lip as nice old gash on it. But for the trimming of everything else. Does this work?


----------



## Frequency

Why not; That's it!!! This is that!!! this is what i exactly meant

Very effective

Regards


----------



## thatfornoobs

Yea the cropped one looks much better. Your face is quite overexposed tho.


----------

